# Technical specs for Canon 600 flash



## RGF (Jan 21, 2014)

Looking to understand how my flash works. Like how does high speed synch work in detail- for example, what is the number of times it flashes at different shutter speeds, why does it go into high speed synch at 1/250 in Av mode but not M mode.


----------



## learnmeabook (Jan 21, 2014)

RGF said:


> Looking to *under* *how* my flash works. Like how does high *spec* *synch* work in detail- number of times it *slashes* at different shutter speeds, why does it go into high speed *synch* at 1/250 in Av mode but not M mode.



English. Do you speak it?


----------



## RGF (Jan 21, 2014)

learnmeabook said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Looking to *under* *how* my flash works. Like how does high *spec* *synch* work in detail- number of times it *slashes* at different shutter speeds, why does it go into high speed *synch* at 1/250 in Av mode but not M mode.
> ...



Yes. Tried and typing on a ipad. I'll edt


----------

